# 922 a dead-end? Time to give up?



## ronbrown

I have been a Dish customer for 15 years and have been pretty happy with the service. I got a 922 a year ago mainly for the sling capability to be able to watch at our vacation home. The sling functionality has never worked that well and overall I have to say I am disappointed, especially since I paid $200 up front and an extra $5/month. 

I would like to try out the [email protected] service and am also would like access to HBO TO GO, neither of which is available on the 922. Do we think Dish will get around to implementing these on the 922, or should I give up and go to the 722?

RB


----------



## AZ.

ronbrown said:


> I have been a Dish customer for 15 years and have been pretty happy with the service. I got a 922 a year ago mainly for the sling capability to be able to watch at our vacation home. The sling functionality has never worked that well and overall I have to say I am disappointed, especially since I paid $200 up front and an extra $5/month.
> 
> I would like to try out the [email protected] service and am also would like access to HBO TO GO, neither of which is available on the 922. Do we think Dish will get around to implementing these on the 922, or should I give up and go to the 722?
> 
> RB


You have repeted the exact way I feel......what a shame...but dont dare call the 922 a fiasco! lol

Dish should step up to the plate, but they wont classic corp. America Its all about the profits!!! :nono:


----------



## P Smith

See that discussion here http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=203080


----------



## Stewart Vernon

I feel your frustration at seeing the 922 perhaps being on its last legs. I guess if I didn't have one I would say don't get one now... but already having one, I personally would not go backwards to a 722.

Yes, many things about the 922 didn't happen "as advertised"... but it is fairly stable now, including the built-in Sling... and the GUI is much better than the 722.

IF you want [email protected] support, then that is a big feature missing right now.

That said... IF you are so thoroughly fed up with the 922 and want the Blockbuster support... I would recommend going forward with the Hopper/Joey setup rather than going backward to a 722.

Either way you'll be in for a new commitment probably... and the Hopper/Joey will look like your 922 GUI-wise, but have some new features including the Blockbuster support. All you lose would be Sling, but you can get the Sling adapter for that.

Of course IF OTA is a need (like it is for me) then you would want to wait on a Hopper/Joey install to see if/when they ever get around to OTA support. Still, I wouldn't be running to dump my 922 at this point if you have stuck with it this long.


----------



## phrelin

My adult (50+) daughter received advice from me to upgrade her SD unit (she also has a 622) to a 722k with a Sling adapter. The Dish CSR talked her into a 922. Since she doesn't keep up with these things, she'll probably not learn that the 922 was just "an interesting experiment." But if she does, it'll probably be my fault she has one. :sure:


----------



## Jhon69

Stewart Vernon said:


> I feel your frustration at seeing the 922 perhaps being on its last legs. I guess if I didn't have one I would say don't get one now... but already having one, I personally would not go backwards to a 722.
> 
> Yes, many things about the 922 didn't happen "as advertised"... but it is fairly stable now, including the built-in Sling... and the GUI is much better than the 722.
> 
> IF you want [email protected] support, then that is a big feature missing right now.
> 
> That said... IF you are so thoroughly fed up with the 922 and want the Blockbuster support... I would recommend going forward with the Hopper/Joey setup rather than going backward to a 722.
> 
> Either way you'll be in for a new commitment probably... and the Hopper/Joey will look like your 922 GUI-wise, but have some new features including the Blockbuster support. All you lose would be Sling, but you can get the Sling adapter for that.
> 
> Of course IF OTA is a need (like it is for me) then you would want to wait on a Hopper/Joey install to see if/when they ever get around to OTA support. Still, I wouldn't be running to dump my 922 at this point if you have stuck with it this long.


There have been complaints the "silver" guide in the Hopper has been hard to read to some over at the other place,compared to the guide in the 922.Also a post that BBMP may show up in April,2012 on the 922,over at the other place?.Guess we will see because I just recently bought one 922/wMT2 and I like it!(it was a good price)

It worked out good for me because when the Hopper came out the 922's price got cheaper.I have never paid an upfront fee to lease a receiver and never plan to,if it's not a free upgrade(for a 24 month commitment) I don't need it,so I will wait until the next one comes out and that makes the other one a little cheaper.


----------

